
Craftsmanship–The Alternative to the 4 Hour Work Week - oglowo3
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/26/the-alternative-to-the-four-hour-work-week-mindset/
======
westurner
> _To be successful over the course of a career requires the application and
> accumulation of expertise. This assumes that for any given undertaking you
> either provide expertise or you are just a bystander. It’s the experts that
> are the drivers — an expertise that is gained from a curiosity, and a
> mindset of treating one’s craft very seriously._

